# بي مناسبه الحر و الصيف خلي جهازك تلاجه ايوه تلاجه وتحدي



## ehap012 (18 مايو 2009)

بي مناسبه الحر و الصيف خلي جهازك تلاجه ايوه تلاجه وتحدي
سلام سلام ونعمه رب المجد مع الجميع
ازيكو عاملين ايه وعاملين ايه في الحر والصيف ده 
وبي مناسبه الحر جايبلكو موضوع تحفه عن تبريد الجهاز او تتليج الجهاز ايوه
ونبددي اولا الخامات
ده شكل الكمبرسور






ودي مواسير التبريد النحاسيه






ودي انبوبه المبرد المشتت







دي بقي يا بشوات العوازل العزل







مكثف التبريد






وده الفتلر علي فكره نفس اجزاء التلاجه





دي بقي العلبه اللي هانجمع فيها المبرد 













ده شكل المبرد بعد توصييل المتور بي المكثف والفلتر






وده بعد توصيل مواسير التبريد





وده بعد تركيب موسوره التبيرد فوق البريسور






ودي درجه الحراه اللي الجهاز قاسها 50 درجه تحت الصفر






بس وكده خلاص
خلو باللكو لو نفذتو الموضوع ده نفذوه بي حرص وخلو باللك من المازر بورد
الموضوع مهم وفيه ناس منفزاه بس عايز حرص حبيتين
انا منفزتوش بس مين يعلم
يمكن اعمله 
يارب الموضوع يكون عجبكو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

انا لو كنت اعرف اعمل الحجات مكنتش قعدت في البلد

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا هوبا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا ياباشا على الشرح والطريقه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 مايو 2009)

فكرتك جميلة يا ايهابو عجبتني جدا و علي فكرة في كيسات تبريد فريون لسة نزلة جديدة فعلا من غير ما نتعب نفسنا هي اينعم غليا حبتين بس اضمن لاني اخاف لو ركبت االمبرد الي انتا بتقول عليه ده البروسيسور بتجمد لان لو درجة الحرارة انخفضة اكتر من الاذم ممكن حجات بتوظ في الكيسا بس بجد فكرة ممتازة تسلم يا بوب


----------



## ehap012 (19 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا لو كنت اعرف اعمل الحجات مكنتش قعدت في البلد​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسي يا هوبا​


 الله يخليكي يا فراشه بس هاروح فين يعني  ادينا قاعدين لي غايه ما ربك يدبر او  اتجوز ايهما اشر انا موافق عليه30:30:30:30:
فكرتك جميلة يا ايهابو عجبتني جدا و علي فكرة في كيسات تبريد فريون لسة نزلة جديدة فعلا من غير ما نتعب نفسنا هي اينعم غليا حبتين بس اضمن لاني اخاف لو ركبت االمبرد الي انتا بتقول عليه ده البروسيسور بتجمد لان لو درجة الحرارة انخفضة اكتر من الاذم ممكن حجات بتوظ في الكيسا بس بجد فكرة ممتازة تسلم يا بوب 
شكرا يت عم الملك العقرب الكيسات دي فعلا موجود بس بي امانه مش عمليه واعطالها كتير 
خليكي في الطريقه دي منها تبيرد ومنها ميه ساقعه:download:

شكرا ليكو يا جماعه وربنا يعوضكو
وربنا يسهل في مواضيع تانيه
نفسي في المنتدي يكون فيه قسم لي الصيانه خاصه الهارد وير حاجه حلوه ومش مكلفه وتنع ان اولاد الملك يشتغلو فيها ايه رايكو


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_ديه وصفة سهلة دية وصفة هايلة_
_ههههههههه_
_شكرا كتييير ايهاب_
_تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

شكراااااا ايهاب


----------



## mr.hima (6 يوليو 2009)

الصراحة فراشة عندها حق كل دة 
انت عارف بتقولنا اية 
طريقة تركيب تلاجة صغيرة 
او تركيب مكيف 
بس معلومة جديدة على كل حال 
شكرا


----------



## sara A (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا يا أيهاب *
*بس على رأى فراشة لو كنت أعرف أعمل الحاجات دى مكنتش أقعدت فى البلد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +pepo+ (6 يوليو 2009)

ده نفس طريقة عمل التلاجه بالضبط ياريس هههههههههههههههههه
على فكره انا بصلح الجهزه الكهربيه فاعارف الحجات دى بس هيكلف جامد ده يبكن يكلف قد الكاسه نفسها هههههههههههههه
انى المتور بتاع التلاجه غالى حبتين 
ميرسى على الموضوع ياباشا


----------



## ehap012 (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي الردود الحلوه ربنا يخليكو
وعلي فكره هي مش كلفه بس عايزه مغامره
يا بيبو شكلنا زمايل
انا شغال فني كنترول  كوندكتور واوفر لود وكده


----------



## +pepo+ (6 يوليو 2009)

ehap012 قال:


> شكرا علي الردود الحلوه ربنا يخليكو
> وعلي فكره هي مش كلفه بس عايزه مغامره
> يا بيبو شكلنا زمايل
> انا شغال فني كنترول كوندكتور واوفر لود وكده


 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا بصلح اه بس مش فنى ههههههههههههه
انا وخدها هوايا بس بشتغل فى الاجازه  هههههههههههههه
ميرسى على ردك ياايهاب ليا و بردوا اصحاب واخوات


----------



## ramy9000 (9 يوليو 2009)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------

